# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Wintersurfer...

## Unregistriert

... wo fahrt Ihr morgen hin zum surfen?

----------


## Unregistriert

surfen?? ist mir zu kalt

----------


## TomFlensburg

-->Rm<---

----------


## Unregistriert

War gestern auf Fehmarn, aber es fehlte ca. 1 m Wasser, Bin aber ein Weichei und surfe bei der Klte nur auflandig in Meldorf oder Gold/Wulfen, da ich nicht die Unfallstatistik unntig beehren will. Dennoch hier einmal ausgekotzt, fhrt man 300 km fr einen Blick auf den Schlick, naja gerechte Strafe um nicht auch den Wasserstand an der Ostsee zu prfen

Gru Matthias

----------


## Unregistriert

Oh wie krass! Ich hab noch berlegt nach Fehmarn zu fahren und bin dann doch nach Meldorf. War wohl die richtige Entscheidung^^

Wie war Rm?

Philipp

----------


## TomFlensburg

Zum windsurfen zu wenig, frs wellenreiten okay. Viel mehr als ne gute Std ist da aber nicht mehr drin, weil man beim Sphlgang ziemlich Wasser in den Anzug bekommt.

----------


## Danger

...fahre ich nach Meldorf. Endlich mal wieder Tmpel shredden ;-) Mir ist SPO auch zu gefhrlich bei den Temperaturen.

----------


## wavemaster

moin,
auf nach lindhft!!
gru
rolf

----------


## Danger

...aus dem Westen Hamburchs und da ist Meldorf doch schneller zu erreichen. Komme auch erst um 12 los.

----------


## bender81

ist echt schn zu hren, dass es auch noch soo verrckt gibt,
ich bin diese Saison das erste mal im Winter drauen,
momentan in England, Whitstable.
Da ich hier arbeite bis ende Dez.

Letztes WE war ich in Cornwall unten, da war es deutlich wrmer..
aber was solls,
mal sehen ob ich in D mich bei dem Wetter rausbewegen kann....

http://windsurfing-altmuehlsee.de/

----------

